# Lennox is Now Almost 5 Months Old



## kmriche (May 4, 2006)

Hey All.

Remember Baby Lennox..










and 










Well... My baby boy is now almost 5 months old.

Look how handsome he is.... I see so many changes. His personality is still the same old curious kitty... he loves water !!

Here he is now.










From Kim


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , he has grow up, he has such pretty colours


----------



## Azurah (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, he's really pretty! My cat was an adult when I adopted her, but I always wonder what she would've looked like as a kitten. It's amazing how their coats change!


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## mabel (Jul 4, 2006)

he has beautiful color!! :O is he a red ragdoll?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

So grown up now and the coat changes are so cool to see


----------



## kmriche (May 4, 2006)

No, He is not ragdoll.

Hi father was purebred White Turkish Angora and Mother was Part Siamese.


He is such a hoot to have around...

Kim


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

He's really gorgeous... :heart


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lennox is gorgeous! Can I have him?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh my gosh! How adorable! He's growing up nicely! :lol:


----------



## kurbs_87 (Aug 1, 2006)

I was just about to ask if he was a Ragdoll cat....I guess I got my answer....I plan on getting a ragdoll when I can afford it...that will be after my first year of teaching school...I don't start college until the end of the month!!!! I guess I have about six years to wait then huh?


----------

